# ls7 clutch replacement in process



## northslider (Nov 3, 2011)

i just recently bought a 06 bom m6 with the clutch chattering. just got my ls7 clutch kit (flywheel pressure plate disc) in the mail and out comes the trans today. come to find that there was a 6 puck spec clutch in the car. Im also installing a new slave (f body)and remote bleeder. i want to upgrade to a ss hydraulic clutch line, can i just go to napa with the old line a ask them to make me one or is there a kit needing to be bought? Any other improvements i should know about while I'm in here? I also found the sway bar disconnected on the drivers side (see pictures) i think this was done purposely to help with dragstrip launches.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Spec clutches are known to chatter. It doesn't mean it is warn out... just kinda a way of life with them. I'd be worried if there was a 6 puck in there though... previously owners probally beat the piss out of it or demodded it before selling. I wouldn't waste your time with SS lines on a basically OEM clutch.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya in general puck style clutches can chatter. If you take your clutch line in they more than likely can make up a braided line to replace it altho I'll say it can be a PITA to get the line on the master and I went to a new solid stainless line and didn't notice any improvement. I love the remote bleeder tho.


----------

